# Canada Visa Option and Processing time?



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone ,
I am from India and we are exploring our options to move to Canada.
We are both 40 years of age with 2 kids and my mother-in-law who is a dependent on us.

We checked a few sites and we find that we may be eligible to apply under Skilled Migration List under 
0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers for my Husband or 
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management for myself.



We had a few questions which we wanted advice on...........hoping someone can help-
which visa option shld we apply under and How long does the application process take and what are the job opportunities/prospects?

waiting to hear from you all.

Sunita


----------



## ElvisOnHoliday (Sep 28, 2010)

I am confused as well, some places states 8 months and then there is a few days 3 to max 28 at the embassy and no concrete answer even from the embassy.

Also no idea about how many visit's it would take to the embassy to complete this or before being able to enter Canada on the proper paperwork.

I can not think for the live of me that a employer would be stupid enough to keep any job opening open for 8months or could not train a kid of the street during this time.

Any idea about the payment for this do you need multiple payments for several items or will 1 visa / work permit include all that is needed.

If it takes more than a week then for me traveling to a embassy staying in a hotel waiting for the completed or re-visit would not be financially practical so would have to choose another country that wants foreign workers.

Hopefully someone can clarify this. Would also be nice to know the best option between temp worker / full time work permit / immigrate and what is the most efficient.


----------

